# Knackgeräusche im Wiegetritt?



## Frank22 (21. Juli 2004)

hallo,
bei mir knackt es abundzu und dann hauptsächlich im wiegetritt. ich kann aber es nicht genau lokalisieren. erst hatte ich ein helles knackengeräusch im pedalbereich. am wochenende habe ich dann die pedale geschmiert, danach war dieses geräusch weg, aber dafür habe ich jetzt vermehrt dieses dumpfe knacken. jetzt weiss ich halt nicht recht ob es wieder die pedale sind oder es vielleicht was mit dem tretlager zu tun hat. eigentlich kann das fast nicht sein, da ich das faunus lsd erst seit april fahre (Ausstattung xt 04)....an der kurbel ist auch nichts locker. vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen. es kann genausogut auch von der gabel kommen, ich weiss es nicht. wie gesagt hauptsächlich im wiegetritt, ich bilde mir ein wenn ich den schwerpunkt im Wieget. nach hinten verlagere hören das kancken auf.... 

gruß frank


----------



## tomblume (21. Juli 2004)

Schau mal verschiedene "knack-threads" durch. kann eigentlich alles sein, da der "knack-schall" durch die großen alu-rohre schnell weitergeleitet wird.

evtl. Fehleranalyse:
Pedale tauschen, um das auszuschließen.
dann: neben da rad knien und pedale belasten: hier kannst du vermutlich hören, ob das knacken aus dem tretlager oder dem bereich steuerrohr kommt. 
Tretlager: Ausbauen, saubermachen, fetten (auch die Octalink-Aufahme). Kurbel (locker?) mit passendem Drehmoment (glaube 45 Nm) auf Achse.
Es gab mal ein altes XT-Lager mit einer Preßschale rechts. HIer hilft abziehen und Tesa drunter weiter. 
Stuersatz: Locker? - anziehen. UNtere Schale im Steuerrohr locker (Spalt zwischen Schale und Steuerrohr - war es beim mir): Steuerrohr messen (oval?), wenn nicht Steuersatz tauschen oder mit Loctite 638 experimentieren (nur für FOrtgeschrittene, da hochfest!!!).
Gabelkrone fest? Bei Belastung nach Spalt schauen. Wenn ja: EInschicken.
Schnellspanner hinten fest zu? Nabe fest verschraubt (bes. bei Konusnaben)?

Rahmen saubermachen und auf Risse prüfen (hinter Schweißnahmten oder am Frästeil). Ist jedoch abgesehen von ganz alten Faunussen sehr unwahrscheinlich.


Sonst fällt mir nichts ein.


Gruss, TOm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomblume (21. Juli 2004)

zu schnell gelesen: Austattung 04 heißt, du hast kein Octalink.
Das neue System soll recht "knack-empfindlich" sein. damit hab ich aber keine Erfahrung. vermutlich hilf jedoch auch hier ausbauen, saubermachen, fetten. hab auch mal was gelesen, dass die tretlagerschale penibel gefräst sein muss = Gang zum Mech deines Vertrauens.

aber auch hierzu gibt es genug threads.


----------



## Frank22 (21. Juli 2004)

hi tom,
erstmal danke für deine fachkundigen tips, ich werde die punkte alle mal checken. risse konnte ich keine feststellen, das wäre ja richtig übel.

gruß frank


----------



## Brägel (21. Juli 2004)

seit letztem WE hab ichs auch und vermute die Kurbel (auch XT 04 und erst einige Kilometer in Gebrauch). das hilft dir zwar nicht weiter, scheint aber kein Einzelfall zu sein.

PS: Ich glaub unser Fred wartet auf dein LSD


----------



## Frank22 (21. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> seit letztem WE hab ichs auch und vermute die Kurbel (auch XT 04 und erst einige Kilometer in Gebrauch). das hilft dir zwar nicht weiter, scheint aber kein Einzelfall zu sein.
> 
> PS: Ich glaub unser Fred wartet auf dein LSD



hi,
morgen setze ich mein lsd rein, ich wollte es schon mal reinsetzen aber das file war zu gross.....morgen wie gesagt.

bis denne


----------

